# FOTD: M7fx Date Night Makeup



## m7fx (Oct 6, 2014)

Last nights date night face:






Products: Concrete Minerals pigments in prude and lovey dovey Makeup Geek Cosmetics shadows in #peachsmoothie, #mangotango, #countrygirl and #afterglow pigment. Mac Cosmetics #blacktrack gel eyeliner. Anastasia Beverlyhills #dipbrow in taupe and dark brown, Modelrock Lashes in miss chicargo! (uhhhh so beautiful) annnndd my own little whip up of a KJ lip.. Limecrime #salem velvetine mixed with Mac Cosmetics #myth lipstick! Nolipliner needed and custom depth, boss!

Follow me on [email protected] or check out my Youtube channel youtube.com/m7fxMorganneFoster for more looks!


----------



## aeclectica (Oct 6, 2014)

beautiful! love the lip combo


----------



## forqpyne (Oct 20, 2014)

love it!


----------



## Lalaboo1 (Jan 1, 2015)

Fabulous!


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 1, 2015)

This is beautiful! I love it!


----------



## ZoZo (Jan 2, 2015)

So beautiful!!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jan 4, 2015)

Wow, Gorgeous.


----------



## driz69 (Jan 14, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## bonvivant (Jan 22, 2015)

Looks lovely! You're really pretty


----------



## PixieSprinkles (Sep 18, 2015)

Beautiful look! Love that lip combo you invented...amazing! Great job! =)


----------



## mizzjennyy (Nov 8, 2015)

picture perfect


----------



## mizzjennyy (Nov 8, 2015)

what contacts are you wearing in the first pic?


----------

